# Trying to Find Parts for Old Kozy Heat Gas Fireplace Insert



## DugK (Jan 5, 2018)

Have a Kozy Heat / Sun Dance  Model III (760) gas insert.  Approximately 1993 era.  Old u-burner tube has deteriorated and needs replaced.  Part # 700035.  Seems a common part on a lot of Kozy Heat models from that time period.  Local dealers either can't find or won't take the time to find the part.  Kozy Heat Mfg hasn't responded to my email inquiry.
Are there any sources out there that has either bought up old Kozy Heat inventory and are still selling parts or mfg's making parts?   Internet search hasn't found one yet...
Or... is there an alternative part number that is a suitable replacement?
Or... (fill in the blank for other ideas).
Thanks for any ideas or help.


----------



## DAKSY (Jan 5, 2018)

If you have enough of the burner remaining, your best bet may be to 
contact a local reputable welder & have him fabricate one for you.
A lot of units that old don't have any parts available any more.


----------



## DugK (Jan 5, 2018)

Daksy, thanks.  That's what I'm starting to think.  It's a simple part.  Basically just bends and drilled holes.


----------



## DAKSY (Jan 5, 2018)

If you can find someone to make it out of stainless steel tubing, it'll hold up better...


----------

